# DINING PLAN... Si, otra vez!!



## Inlove4WDW

Tal vez una pregunta tonta.

Hace unos años tomamos el DP y recuerdo que podíamos cambiar dos TS por mejores opciones.

Mi pregunta ahora es... Puedo cambiar CS's por 1 TS?? Tiene sentido mi pregunta? Estamos decidiendo cual es el mejor DP para nosotros. Recuerdo que era mucha comida para nosotros 4. Aunque ahora mis hijos comen más!! 

Consejos, por favor!!


----------



## cyctorres

La pregunta tiene sentido y es muy valida, pero la contestacion es no. No puedes cambiar cs por ts, ni siquiera por snacks


----------



## cyctorres

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/me...alog/WaltDisneyWorld/en_us/PDF/2013Dining.pdf


copia ese enlace para que veas la hoja de explicacion del plan de comida

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/media/wdw_nextgen/CoreCatalog/WaltDisneyWorld/en_us/PDF/2013Dining.pdf


----------



## mariela

Creo qeu lo que podes cambiar, al menos nosotros lo hicimos , fueron quick por snacks. Lo hicimos cuando ya nos ibamos y nos habian sobrado quick.
Otra pregunta... saben algo de fechas posibles para el dining free 2013 febrero marzo??? Soy de argentina y como no estamos con un buen momento (demasiadas trabas esta poniendo el gobierno) queremos ya cerrar todo pero no sabemos qeu dias podria estar el plan de comida gratis!
Si alguien sabe o escucho por favor avisen !!1 jaja


----------



## cyctorres

mariela said:


> Creo qeu lo que podes cambiar, al menos nosotros lo hicimos , fueron quick por snacks. Lo hicimos cuando ya nos ibamos y nos habian sobrado quick.
> Otra pregunta... saben algo de fechas posibles para el dining free 2013 febrero marzo??? Soy de argentina y como no estamos con un buen momento (demasiadas trabas esta poniendo el gobierno) queremos ya cerrar todo pero no sabemos qeu dias podria estar el plan de comida gratis!
> Si alguien sabe o escucho por favor avisen !!1 jaja



Es muy posible que en el pasado si se pudieran hacer los cambios , pero almenos en la pagina informativa del plan de comidas para el 2013 en la seccion de preguntas indica que ya no se puede hacer los cambios de los  snack. aqui te dejo lo que dice esa seccion. aunque quien sabe si uno hablando con el que te lo venda te haga el cambio.
*Q. Can Guests substitute a table-service or quick-service entitlement for a snack?
A. No, Guests may not substitute a table-service or quick-service entitlement for a snack*.


----------



## Inlove4WDW

MUCHAS GRACIAS!! Este link ha aclarado muchísimas de mis dudas.

Me encanta este sitio!!


----------



## cyctorres

Inlove4WDW said:


> MUCHAS GRACIAS!! Este link ha aclarado muchísimas de mis dudas.
> 
> Me encanta este sitio!!



Estamos para servir


----------



## Teacher Princess

El plan de comidas en mi opinion es una gran ventaja y a nuestra familia nos gusta las opciones que nos da.. En nuestro caso especifico (somos miembros de el Club de Vacaciones de Disney) y lo que yo hago es que una estadia "spilt" (dividida) y tome el plan de comida "quick" las primeras 3 0 4 noches y las comidas formales ( basic dinnning plan) table service las ultimas noches para asi cenar con los personajes al finalizar de nuestras vacaciones.

Espero haber ayudado en algo..!
P.R. Army wife


----------



## lrtravelsite

Buenos días! Hoy comenzó la oferta Plan de comidas gratis nuevamente; para estadías entre 2 al 25 de septiembre de 2013. Reservaciones hasta 31 de julio de 2013.


----------



## MG5

Gracias amigos por mantenernos al tanto de los especiales
saludos


----------

